# Clarence the galopagos tort



## Laura (Oct 10, 2008)

How cool is he?!?!? VERY!!!


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm really anal about spilled food or food on my chin, etc. That picture just gives me the creeps!!! I SO want to take a moist paper towell to Clarence's face!!!!!

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Oct 10, 2008)

Clarence is very cute, she is all dirty haha  
Nice pic Laura, thanks for sharing.


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 10, 2008)

wow! nice picture!! thanks for sharing!


----------



## starkid (Oct 12, 2008)

lol nice 
aren't these the endangered species?


----------



## spikethebest (Oct 13, 2008)

yes they are, but people can still have them.


----------



## YuriTort (Oct 14, 2008)

Adorable!!!


----------



## TortGirl (Oct 15, 2008)

What a great looking tort. Looks like he really enjoyed the grapes!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Oct 17, 2008)

Nom, nom, nom, nom,.....


______________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------

